# TNT-Meat,Cheese rolls



## kadesma (Feb 1, 2008)

This is great for football watching, hot or at room temp, it's a comfort yummy around here...
I just take a loaf of frozen bread dough that's defrosted, punch it down, and preheat my oven to 375...on a floured board I roll out the dough to a 12x16..Then I tear up my meats, which are 1/4 lb. of  ham,salami,mortadella, now tear up the cheese 1/3 lb. each of swiss and provolone. Sprinkle the meats and cheeses all over the dough..Start at the long end and roll up as tightly as you can..Pinch ends together to keep in the meat and cheese..place on a cookie cheet and then brush with egg wash..Let rest 20 -30 min.  Then bake 30 min or til golden brown..Let rest a few minutes before slicing if you can Enjoy..Here's a thought, if you'd like  some carmalized onions spread over the meat and cheeses would be tasty.
kadesma


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 1, 2008)

Sounds great!  This also works with bulk breakfast sausage spread on the rolled out dough.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 1, 2008)

Now that's a darn good idea Miss CJ....I like the sausage idea too Andy!!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 1, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Sounds great!  This also works with bulk breakfast sausage spread on the rolled out dough.


emmm, nice idea Andy...mix in a little pre cooked diced potatoes and onions and you have a breakfast roll..
kades


----------



## kadesma (Feb 1, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Now that's a darn good idea Miss CJ....I like the sausage idea too Andy!!


Thanks UB, 
we have these off and on during football season and basketball too...Gives me a chance to get to watch some of the games this way.

kades


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Feb 1, 2008)

CJ your ideas are all ways a winner copied pasted and will make for the GAME
          Gramps


----------



## kadesma (Feb 2, 2008)

Dave Hutchins said:


> CJ your ideas are all ways a winner copied pasted and will make for the GAME
> Gramps


Hi Gramps
glad you like this one..It makes the neatest sandwich and warm or at room temp it's so good.
cj


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 2, 2008)

Sounds tasty, I will have to give it a try!
Thanks!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 2, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Sounds tasty, I will have to give it a try!
> Thanks!


Hi Maverick,
I hope you do give this a try, it's one that you can change around as we do..This way is my favorite, but my youngest son likes to put a layer of pizza sauce down then top with salami, pepperoni, mozz,peppers both sweet and hot like pepperoncini, and make what he calls a pizza bread. You can change up the meats and cheeses as you wish and it is really a fun thing as well as tasty..We sometimes have this with a nice green salad and call it supper
enjoy
kades


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 2, 2008)

I get the impression this is a very versatile thing, and I like recipes like that! Hmm pizza bread sounds like another goodie!
Thanks again!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 2, 2008)

You're welcome... If you like pizza, you'll enjoy this...

kadesma


----------

